# HONG KONG | Tsim Sha Tsui Star Ferry Redevelopment



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*尖沙咀巴士站 改建露天廣場
天星輪陰乾要救亡 *
25/05/2007
太陽報



















【專案組報道】中環天星碼頭被政府清拆後，尖沙咀天星碼頭的發展備受關注。旅遊事務署下周三將邀請地區人士出席工作坊，討論將尖沙咀天星碼頭對開的巴士總站搬遷到尖東永安廣場，並將原有巴士總站改建成露天廣場的安排，地區人士擔心巴士站搬遷到尖東後，使用天星小輪過海的乘客量會大幅下跌，天星小輪或收入減少而被陰乾，為要保泎天星碼頭及巴士總站行動，地區人士不排除展開保泎行動。

旅遊事務署計劃斥資二億七千五百多萬元改建尖沙咀露天廣場，將天星碼頭對開的巴士總站遷往永安廣場，原有巴士總站空地改建成露天廣場，與香港文化中心及天星碼頭連成一線，打通區內多個購物商場及星光大道，旅遊事務署認為露天廣場可成為尖沙咀的新旅遊地標，達到刺激人流作用。

天星小輪早前委託顧問公司研究巴士總站搬遷對天星小輪經營的影響，報告指現時每日的乘客量達八萬人次，其中六成來自轉乘小輪的巴士乘客，巴士總站被搬遷後，最多有六成的巴士乘客會因交通擠塞延誤車程，而不再轉乘天星小輪過海，令天星小輪有經營壓力。

*人流轉尖東 小輪客勢減*
油尖旺區議員及前市政局議員擔心，改建計劃是政府陰乾尖沙咀天星碼頭的第一步，區議員許德亮強調巴士總站搬遷後，人流勢將轉移到尖東一帶，間接影響小輪乘客流量，他早前曾建議應保留巴士總站，露天廣場可在巴士總站上層興建，但被政府拒絕。他認為政府是想趕絕天星小輪，為日後兩鐵合併增加過海乘客而鋪路。

前市政局議員杜本文希望當局能在諮詢民意及提供完整規劃發展詳情後，才搬遷巴士總站，同時要政府確保不會清拆尖沙咀天星碼頭的任何設施。

旅遊事務署下周三（五月三十日）舉行「在尖沙咀發展露天廣場」工作坊，邀請地區人士、政府部門及旅遊業代表出席，就有關計劃的用途及發展表達意見。為免被指計劃影響尖沙咀天星碼頭未來發展，旅遊事務署已在邀請函表明，發展露天廣場將不會影響現有的天星碼頭、尖沙咀鐘樓及五支旗杆等設施。有份出席工作坊的地區人士已經表明，會在當日提出搬遷巴士總站的質詢，若然政府沒有合理的回覆，將會發動保護天星碼頭及巴士總站行動。


----------



## sfgadv02 (Apr 29, 2005)

I dont know.... I would rather go to Harbour City if I really want to do some shopping. =/


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

Instead of complaining about progress and fighting to keep the old, why not spend the energy and focus on improving and renewing and re-inventing? 

The cross-harbor ferry has been obsolete ever since "Fat Sister" Shum ride the bus thru the tunnel... get with the times.


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

spicytimothy said:


> Instead of complaining about progress and fighting to keep the old, why not spend the energy and focus on improving and renewing and re-inventing?
> 
> The cross-harbor ferry has been obsolete ever since "Fat Sister" Shum ride the bus thru the tunnel... get with the times.


It is true for other cross-harbour ferry routes, but NOT FOR THE STAR FERRY! As the Star Ferry is already surmounting crossing the harbour, it is also the icon for the tourist about HK.


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

exactly. so they should re-focus their strategy as a tourist service rather than an actual mass transportation entity that somehow deserves special protection from the forward momemtum of the city. 

I would be really pissed if they don't get rid of that ugly/polluting bus terminal for an open plaza, just coz they wanna keep a couple of ferry riders.


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)

spicytimothy said:


> exactly. so they should re-focus their strategy as a tourist service rather than an actual mass transportation entity that somehow deserves special protection from the forward momemtum of the city.
> 
> I would be really pissed if they don't get rid of that ugly/polluting bus terminal for an open plaza, just coz they wanna keep a couple of ferry riders.


No, why does the Star Ferry have to serve mainly for tourist? I'm also a frequent Star Ferry rider and I'm really pissed if they DO get rid of that ugly/polluting bus terminal!

In HK, I'm really happy that I'm not limited to only one transportation!


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

well i'm sure you're not the only one, since when I was back in Hong Kong I took it quite frequently to go home after enjoying the skyline. Taking the ferry to Wan Chai then hop on the 8 is the best way for me to get back to Tai Koo Shing...

but just because a small group of people wants to keep traveling the way they do doesn't mean they should get the preferential treatment by maintaining the status quo... Let's look at what's good for Hong Kong as a whole: a tourist destination and a world class city, not a bunch of ugly/polluting mass transit interchanges.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The bus terminus is very convenient for tourists and locals who use the Star Ferry. The distance to the new terminus now UC in East TST is very large. As long as I can get to the buses quickly after I get off the ferry somehow, then I don't care whether that is the terminus or merely an enroute bus stop.


----------



## sfgadv02 (Apr 29, 2005)

Why can't they just renovate the current bus terminus?


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

興建尖沙嘴露天廣場 倡公開招標
(明報) 05月 31日 星期四 05:05AM 


【明報專訊】隨2009年尖東的新交通交匯處落成，以及完成搬遷巴士線，佔地約1公頃的尖沙嘴露天廣場發展計劃將會展開。為收集社會各界意見，旅遊事務署昨舉行「尖沙嘴露天廣場工作坊」，邀請商界、運輸業界、區議員等人士出席，會上大部分人士支持發展計劃應由私營出資及承辦，但必須設有機制，通過公開招標選擇市場伙伴，讓公眾有效參與及監察。

佔地1頃 倡供自由表演

旅遊事務專員區璟智表示，構思中的廣場佔地約1公頃，發展計劃將不會影響現有的尖沙嘴天星碼頭 、尖沙嘴鐘樓及5支旗杆。現時天星碼頭對出的交通交匯處，將遷往前永安廣場公園原址。沿廣場最接近尖沙嘴天星碼頭的地方，會新設多個巴士站及的士站，方便市民和旅客。

策略發展委員會委員羅建中在會上表示，尖沙嘴地理位置優越，如中國的大門口，又引用丹麥哥本哈根、威尼斯聖馬可廣場個著名商港及廣場，說明其吸引人流的優點，如容許獨立團體可自由表演吸引途人，尖沙嘴露天廣場可以效法。

由於露天廣場是休憩用地，有與會者提出商業用途不可超過城規會指定的10%，區璟智回應說，露天廣場旨在匯聚人群，故少許商業活動是需要的，亦可補貼經營者。工作坊所得意見稍後將上網讓公眾參考。


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)

spicytimothy said:


> well i'm sure you're not the only one, since when I was back in Hong Kong I took it quite frequently to go home after enjoying the skyline. Taking the ferry to Wan Chai then hop on the 8 is the best way for me to get back to Tai Koo Shing...
> 
> but just because a small group of people wants to keep traveling the way they do doesn't mean they should get the preferential treatment by maintaining the status quo... Let's look at what's good for Hong Kong as a whole: a tourist destination and a world class city, not a bunch of ugly/polluting mass transit interchanges.


Well, the HK government always doesn't listen to small group of people 弱勢社群~

And we have already tourist destination in the nearby Cultural Centre and Avenue of Stars! Build your new tourist destination somewhere else 唔該! And we are already a World Class City and I don't know how an open plaza would change us in the World Stage! Even Disneyland can't do that!


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

弱勢社群 and "small group of people" are 2 very different things HKT.

弱勢社群 is groups whose lack of power prevent the voices from being heard. Minority viewpoint is only a viewpoint thaz held by a smaller number of people. Just because they're the minority doesn't mean they're being ignored coz they're "weak" or "弱勢". You have to distinguish how would people who take the bus from the terminal and connect to/from the ferry are 弱勢社群, simply coz there aren't enough of them. 

Nothing personal but HK people are suckers for slogans like these nowadays... 弱勢社群 or collective memory or whatever... and it's just sad.


I agree an open plaza isn't gonna push us up the cool city meter, esp the kinda plaza WE build (i.e. no lawn, all concrete, no interative art pieces), but an open space is always preferrable to a bus terminal in terms of pollution, city beautification, civic enjoyment etc.


----------



## yrboarder (Nov 24, 2006)

spicytimothy said:


> Nothing personal but HK people are suckers for slogans like these nowadays... 弱勢社群 or collective memory or whatever... and it's just sad.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

*尖 沙 嘴 巴 士 總 站 變 身 改 建 露 天 廣 場*

*尖 沙 嘴 巴 士 總 站 變 身 改 建 露 天 廣 場 　 *

【 本 報 訊 】 尖 沙 嘴 天 星 碼 頭 前 的 巴 士 總 站 ， 三 年 後 便 會 大 變 身 ， 變 成 聖 誕 新 年 等 大 節 日 的 活 動 新 焦 點 。 廣 東 道 的 除 夕 倒 數 舞 台 、 年 初 一 花 車 大 巡 遊 起 點 ， 都 可 能 移 師 到 這 個 面 積 達 一 公 頃 的 露 天 廣 場 ， 市 民 可 身 處 維 港 旁 邊 一 同 慶 祝 大 型 節 日 。 　 記 者 ： 呂 焯 均

商 務 及 經 濟 發 展 局 向 立 法 會 提 交 文 件 報 尖 沙 嘴 露 天 廣 場 發 展 計 劃 ， 巴 士 總 站 將 於 2010 年 遷 往 尖 東 的 新 總 站 ， 然 後 拆 除 舊 總 站 、 車 站 及 行 人 路 的 天 篷 ， 重 新 設 計 成 全 港 的 新 地 標 。 該 局 今 年 底 將 舉 辦 公 開 設 計 比 賽 ， 冠 軍 作 品 將 成 為 露 天 廣 場 的 藍 本 。 廣 東 道 口 的 位 置 將 建 造 一 個 迴 旋 處 ， 設 有 巴 士 上 落 客 站 及 的 士 站 。


將 是 大 型 活 動 地 點



該 局 首 席 助 理 秘 書 長 鍾 麥 雪 梅 表 示 ： 「 呢 度 係 港 九 中 心 點 ， 面 積 同 倫 敦 特 法 拉 加 廣 場 一 樣 ， 將 來 一 定 好 吸 引 。 」 

根 據 諮 詢 期 間 收 集 的 意 見 ， 政 府 不 會 改 變 原 址 任 何 有 市 民 集 體 回 憶 的 建 築 ， 包 括 五 支 旗 杆 、 鐘 樓 。 由 於 將 舉 行 設 計 比 賽 ， 故 政 府 不 會 設 定 甚 麼 內 容 。 但 該 處 可 吸 引 市 民 和 遊 客 ， 由 於 廣 場 地 方 更 大 ， 又 可 設 表 演 場 地 ， 此 處 將 會 是 舉 辦 大 型 節 日 活 動 的 理 想 地 點 ， 包 括 廣 東 道 除 夕 倒 數 ， 以 及 年 初 一 的 花 車 遊 行 起 點 。 

她 又 說 ， 這 擁 有 中 國 人 豐 富 的 歷 史 ， 尖 沙 嘴 舊 火 車 站 就 在 現 有 的 鐘 樓 一 帶 ， 當 年 不 但 是 香 港 人 往 返 內 地 的 主 要 交 通 工 具 ， 清 末 民 初 南 方 到 海 外 留 學 中 國 學 生 ， 都 要 乘 廣 九 鐵 路 來 港 再 搭 乘 輪 船 ， 因 此 ， 有 提 議 在 鐘 樓 旁 重 現 這 段 歷 史 ， 擺 放 一 個 古 老 火 車 卡 ， 以 及 展 出 當 年 的 歷 史 照 片 。 
露 天 廣 場 平 日 還 可 設 置 露 天 茶 座 、 旅 客 諮 詢 中 心 ， 又 可 舉 辦 文 化 藝 術 表 演 ， 小 型 音 樂 會 等 。 該 局 預 計 2010 年 動 工 ， 2011 至 2012 年 可 用 。


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*TST piazza to include 5-storey shopping mall *
18 June 2008
South China Morning Post

A tenth of the multi-purpose piazza proposed for the site of the bus terminus in Tsim Sha Tsui will be turned into a shopping mall, with buildings up to five storeys high occupying 1,000 square metres.

A Commerce and Economic Development Bureau spokesman said the site could be used for commercial purposes, depending on public opinion. But the government said the proposal would not be finalised until early next year.

According to a bureau paper submitted to the Legislative Council, buildings up to 15 metres high will occupy not more than 10 per cent of the proposed piazza. It had been touted as an open, "multi-purpose" space.

Greg Wong Chak-yan, a member of the government's Harbourfront Enhancement Committee, said the site could generate up to HK$1 million a month in revenue for the government. But he was concerned the government might bear risks if management of the piazza was contracted out to the private sector.

Paul Zimmerman, a founding member of Designing Hong Kong, said it would be a good idea to provide refreshment services for tourists, but the site did not need shops.

After a round of consultation launched in October it was generally agreed the proposed Tsim Sha Tsui piazza, near the Avenue of Stars, Cultural Centre and major shopping malls, should have seating, a green environment with shade, a cafe and a fountain.

Under the government's latest proposal, the existing Star Ferry Pier, the clock tower and the five flag poles will not be affected and there will be landscaping with trees, greenery, lawn areas and seating. It will also provide open space for public activities like concerts, art exhibitions or outdoor carnivals such as the New Year countdown.

The design of the piazza will be decided by an open design competition that will start early next year, at the earliest.

The government will also ask for suitable arrangements to be made for locals and visitors to take buses or taxis to and from the ferry pier to the future public transport interchange.

The Transport Department plans to build a new turnaround at Salisbury Road outside the Cultural Centre, with eight bus stops and a taxi stand, to maintain smooth traffic flow in the area. The construction of the new turnaround will start next year and end in 2010.

The Legislative Council's economic development panel will discuss the piazza plans on Monday.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Where's the new depot at TST East supposed to be? I hope all the buses will still stop at Star Ferry...


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

^^Finally we figure out why this renovation is really taking place. I hope it doesn't block the view of HKI that you see now as you walk up to the pier from Salisbury Road.

Also, I don't understand why they can't build a plaza on top of a bus terminus. They're doing a lot of those sort of things in Berkeley, albeit with a car park on the bottom instead.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

gladisimo said:


> Where's the new depot at TST East supposed to be? I hope all the buses will still stop at Star Ferry...


Chatham / Salisbury


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

gladisimo said:


> ^^Finally we figure out why this renovation is really taking place. I hope it doesn't block the view of HKI that you see now as you walk up to the pier from Salisbury Road.
> 
> Also, I don't understand why they can't build a plaza on top of a bus terminus. They're doing a lot of those sort of things in Berkeley, albeit with a car park on the bottom instead.


There are plenty of bus terminus under shopping malls in HK. Plenty of them.

Moving the bus terminus away from Star Ferry is just nonsense from the beginning of the project, IMO. Star Ferry will be the biggest loser on top what has happened in Central side moving the pier away from the CBD.

The existing bus route at Star Ferry will move to the new terminus in TSTE, it will have an extra stop at Salisbury and Canton Road intersection, then turn around towards TSTE. A new roundabout will be built at Salisbury and Canton Road intersection to serve to turn around purpose. The outcome is it will put a lot more empty buses on Salisbury Road. Sigh...


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

Plus, where the heck does the 1,000 sq meter new shopping mall come from? It has never been heard. Isn't Ocean Terminal / Harbour City big enough to shop? 

You still have Star House there barely have any shoppers inside, and the new development under construction at the Former Marine HQ. 

Plus 1,000 sq meter is tiny for a "mall" that will be FIVE stories high.
It's roughly 11k sq ft, average that out, it's 2.2k sq ft per floor.
You can put like 2 shops per floor after putting the hallway, stairs, elevator etc etc.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

^^ Well they could mean that the 1000 sq m is retail space, in which case, 2200 sq ft is still not big enough for a very big mall, but at least realistic. 

IMO Star House is a hole. The building is ugly, and inside is dark and gloomy. They should've torn down that thing instead of condemning Star Ferry to the pages of history. (ok, maybe that's a little overboard)

Bonus - here's the view I'm talking about. I love this.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Restrictions sought on piazza *
21 June 2008
South China Morning Post

Buildings at a proposed piazza at the transport interchange outside the Kowloon Star Ferry pier should be just one-storey high - about 5 metres - critics of the proposal say.

They also want a piazza management model that maximises people's right to use the public space involved.

The calls came two days after the government announced a proposal to allow a shopping mall with buildings up to 15 metres high to occupy up to 10 per cent of the area earmarked for a piazza at the harbourfront site.

The piazza is to be an open, multipurpose space for such activities as concerts, art exhibitions and outdoor carnivals. The government wants its design to be decided by an open competition to start early next year.

In a submission to lawmakers, Designing Hong Kong founding member Paul Zimmerman said the height of piazza kiosks should conform to heights of structures in Hong Kong Park - single-storey and no higher than 5 metres.

While the piazza's design should also be in harmony with the adjacent Cultural Centre, Mr Zimmerman called for a management model in which private involvement was limited to operation of kiosks and outside seating.

"Recent debate has proved that public rights are unduly restricted in space or passage over private land or when large public facilities are managed by the private sector," he said.

Mr Zimmerman said the Highways Department should manage the piazza as a pedestrian precinct. The role of the Leisure and Cultural Services Department could be limited to managing aspects such as cleaning and safety.

While the design competition and funding arrangements for the piazza might take some time to organise, the group said the site could be immediately converted into a simple pedestrian precinct where temporary bazaars or other activities could be permitted by the District Council.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*TST piazza to include 5-storey shopping mall *
18 June 2008
South China Morning Post

A tenth of the multi-purpose piazza proposed for the site of the bus terminus in Tsim Sha Tsui will be turned into a shopping mall, with buildings up to five storeys high occupying 1,000 square metres.

A Commerce and Economic Development Bureau spokesman said the site could be used for commercial purposes, depending on public opinion. But the government said the proposal would not be finalised until early next year.

According to a bureau paper submitted to the Legislative Council, buildings up to 15 metres high will occupy not more than 10 per cent of the proposed piazza. It had been touted as an open, "multi-purpose" space.

Greg Wong Chak-yan, a member of the government's Harbourfront Enhancement Committee, said the site could generate up to HK$1 million a month in revenue for the government. But he was concerned the government might bear risks if management of the piazza was contracted out to the private sector.

Paul Zimmerman, a founding member of Designing Hong Kong, said it would be a good idea to provide refreshment services for tourists, but the site did not need shops.

After a round of consultation launched in October it was generally agreed the proposed Tsim Sha Tsui piazza, near the Avenue of Stars, Cultural Centre and major shopping malls, should have seating, a green environment with shade, a cafe and a fountain.

Under the government's latest proposal, the existing Star Ferry Pier, the clock tower and the five flag poles will not be affected and there will be landscaping with trees, greenery, lawn areas and seating. It will also provide open space for public activities like concerts, art exhibitions or outdoor carnivals such as the New Year countdown.

The design of the piazza will be decided by an open design competition that will start early next year, at the earliest.

The government will also ask for suitable arrangements to be made for locals and visitors to take buses or taxis to and from the ferry pier to the future public transport interchange.

The Transport Department plans to build a new turnaround at Salisbury Road outside the Cultural Centre, with eight bus stops and a taxi stand, to maintain smooth traffic flow in the area. The construction of the new turnaround will start next year and end in 2010.

The Legislative Council's economic development panel will discuss the piazza plans on Monday.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Heritage plea for TST bus terminal *
22 March 2009
South China Morning Post

Activists have taken their campaign to save the Tsim Sha Tsui bus terminal to new heights - asking Unesco and international scholars to consider its historic value. Until now, the campaign has focused on the terminal's convenient access to the Star Ferry pier.

Our Bus Terminal, a four-member group, will fly to Hanoi next month to present a research paper at an annual Unesco seminar on heritage issues. Their paper will argue that the government is destroying the city's historic urban landscape by removing its first public transport interchange.

Meanwhile, the Central and Western Concern Group and an architecture professor from Hong Kong University will speak at the Unesco seminar about the Urban Renewal Authority's redevelopment of Central's historic Graham Street market.

The terminal activists formed a network on the social networking site Facebook to promote their cause last year, after the government announced a plan to turn the terminal into a piazza with a five-storey shopping mall. It has gathered support from over 3,000 netizens.

Its chairman, Leslie Chan Ka-long, said the bus terminal, which has been in operation since 1921, was the first of its kind in the city - a connection between a ferry pier, a railway station (since torn down), taxis and minibuses - which contributed to Tsim Sha Tsui's development.

He is glad the forum will draw international attention to their cause.

"I hope this will exert some pressure on our government to think twice before destroying the terminal and turning it into a soulless, open space."

The terminal is used by as many as 3,000 bus passengers per hour on weekdays, according to a count made by his group last month.

The transport flow comprised an impressive part of the urban landscape, he argued in the paper, and the government's piazza plan would "delink the historic fabric".

Mr Chan's paper has won three As, one B and one C from an evaluation committee of scholars on heritage preservation organised by Unesco.

"An interesting paper, especially in the choice of transport infrastructure as the unit of analysis," said a committee member who gave it an A grade.

A spokeswoman for the Tourism Commission said the piazza plan was supported by the Yau Tsim Mong District Council and the tourism industry, and that a new transport interchange would be created near the adjacent Hong Kong Cultural Centre.


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)




----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

I dont agree on keeping the transportation hub for the sake of keeping it. There's a lot of land there to be used. But from a efficiency and convenience standpoint, moving the terminus is a totally ridiculous idea. The bus terminal there is perfectly good. 

I echo my words from a year ago that it is much better to redevelop the area but not to move the buses. While I understand the government might want to do that to increase the people flow and business to TST east, they would be wiser to build a secondary hub and redevelop that area as well, rather than removing a vital link in the peninsula.


----------



## Vodski Bandit (Feb 1, 2009)

Really sorry for being off topic here but what's that building going up in the middle of that pic?


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

Vodski Bandit said:


> Really sorry for being off topic here but what's that building going up in the middle of that pic?


iSquare
See: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650575


----------



## Vodski Bandit (Feb 1, 2009)

Great, thanks alot. Was in HK and TST in particular in early October and don't remember seeing it, it's really shot up!


----------



## Sher (Apr 28, 2003)

well the government owns the mtr and of course they will find different ways to move us gradually to the subway. Sad 
how many of them use the public transport anyway? before destroying the bus terminus they should ask what the public thinks.. how could such a meaningless and non-functional piazza benefits our people? i can hardly imagine how tourist would enjoy the piazza under the hk heat. 
our tst interchange is where tourist see the rhythm of hk!


----------



## Leyland (Jun 10, 2009)

Sher said:


> well the government owns the mtr and of course they will find different ways to move us gradually to the subway. Sad
> how many of them use the public transport anyway? before destroying the bus terminus they should ask what the public thinks.. how could such a meaningless and non-functional piazza benefits our people? i can hardly imagine how tourist would enjoy the piazza under the hk heat.
> our tst interchange is where tourist see the rhythm of hk!


I second that. The transport interchange works perfectly as a showcase of modes of public transportation. With continuous influx/outflux of commuters, a huge variety of double deckers, taxis, ferries, ocean liners all get together in front of the backdrop of the magnificant skyline of Hong Kong, it's nothing short of spectacular to tourists. Maybe something too common sight too get used to the locals.


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

My main concern on this issue is whether the Star Ferry Pier terminus will eventually become another Times Square in CWB which has a series of ridiculous rules to restrict social activities. hno:


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

Kaitak747 said:


> My main concern on this issue is whether the Star Ferry Pier terminus will eventually become another Times Square in CWB which has a series of ridiculous rules to restrict social activities. hno:


well... times sqaure is public space on a "private" property, but the star ferry isn't. i guess it will be managed by LSD just like a park once the piazza is opened. meaning you can't do anything you would want to in a park.


----------



## chisinchai (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't quite understand. Is is a piazza or a 15m building?
I remember once I went to watch 10.1 fireworks. I was late so I cannot get into the open area outside cultural centre. I had to stand at the bus terminal.
If a 15m building is placed there, does it mean that there will be less spaces for people to watch the fireworks?


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)

Remain as it is now and protect the history is what the HK gov should do now.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

gladisimo said:


> There's a lot of land there to be used.


Normally, I'd agree with you. But this is Hong Kong - we'll get another shopping mall.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/benleung


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Opinion : Piazza will not help Star Ferry *
7 July 2009
SCMP

We refer to the letter from Winifred Chung, for the commissioner for tourism, ("Piazza will be public space for all to enjoy", June 27), replying to the letter by Charlie Chan Wing-tai ("Iconic Star Ferry will suffer if bus terminal is relocated", June 20).

I would like to comment on the possible impact on the Star Ferry of the planned piazza.

Ms Chung said: "The Transport Department will construct a new turnaround at Salisbury Road outside the Cultural Centre, with bus stops and taxi stands.

"The piazza will therefore enhance pedestrian flow, improve the connectivity between the pier and other areas in Tsim Sha Tsui, which will boost the patronage of the Star Ferry."

The Star Ferry's traffic consultant's findings in 2005 concluded that the proposed turnaround would neither enhance passenger flows nor improve the connectivity between the Tsim Sha Tsui Star Ferry Pier and other forms of public transports, nor would it boost our patronage.

Worst of all, due to the anticipated traffic congestion in the area under the proposed traffic scheme and a longer walking distance to the pier from the turnaround, we shall suffer from a patronage drop of 8 per cent to 11 per cent.

We therefore have reservations about Ms Chung's claim that the piazza will boost the Star Ferry's patronage.

Johnny Leung, general manager, Star Ferry


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Opinion : Star Ferry is more than a tourist attraction to Hong Kong people *
6 July 2009
SCMP 

I refer to the letter by Winifred Chung, for the Commissioner for Tourism ("Piazza will be public space for all to enjoy", June 27) replying to the letter by Charlie Chan Wing-tai ("Iconic Star Ferry will suffer if bus terminal is relocated", June 20).

Charlie Chan must accept that what matters these days is not what ordinary Hong Kong people want or like. The Star Ferry has a special place in our hearts but the government is hell-bent on eliminating its role as a public transport system and converting it into a mere tourist attraction.

This is demonstrated by a number of measures. The original Central Star Ferry pier, so convenient to reach, was eliminated and the ferry service moved to its current out-of-the-way location. Plans are afoot to extend the elephantine Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre onto the Wan Chai pier bus station. This will certainly affect passenger flow on that route. Further erosion of passenger numbers will be inevitable if proposals to place a commercial helipad on Golden Bauhinia Square go through.

In Tsim Sha Tsui, the bus terminal that since 1921 has allowed convenient interchange between bus and ferry services for thousands of daily commuters is to be moved to Tsim Sha Tsui East, miles away. Why? To make a piazza for tourists. Never mind that a long expanse of the harbourfront is already dedicated to tourists via the Avenue of the Stars.

Objections on the part of Hong Kong people to restrictions on access to Star Ferry services are met with the "It's the economy, stupid" argument. Whatever the Tourism Commission rightly or wrongly feels will appeal to tourists takes precedence over the interests of Hong Kong citizens. Ms Chung puts it that because the bus terminus has been extensively altered it has no heritage value. This completely ignores the convenience and sentiments of local people. Why has the commission taken over town planning to override our interests and pander to tourists?

Perhaps the government's majority shareholding in the MTR, a much more expensive and stressful form of transport, is behind the push to marginalise the ferry service? Whatever, local people are once again the losers.

Candy Tam, Wan Chai


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Opinion : Star Ferry is more than a tourist attraction to Hong Kong people *
6 July 2009
SCMP 

I refer to the letter by Winifred Chung, for the Commissioner for Tourism ("Piazza will be public space for all to enjoy", June 27) replying to the letter by Charlie Chan Wing-tai ("Iconic Star Ferry will suffer if bus terminal is relocated", June 20).

Charlie Chan must accept that what matters these days is not what ordinary Hong Kong people want or like. The Star Ferry has a special place in our hearts but the government is hell-bent on eliminating its role as a public transport system and converting it into a mere tourist attraction.

This is demonstrated by a number of measures. The original Central Star Ferry pier, so convenient to reach, was eliminated and the ferry service moved to its current out-of-the-way location. Plans are afoot to extend the elephantine Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre onto the Wan Chai pier bus station. This will certainly affect passenger flow on that route. Further erosion of passenger numbers will be inevitable if proposals to place a commercial helipad on Golden Bauhinia Square go through.

In Tsim Sha Tsui, the bus terminal that since 1921 has allowed convenient interchange between bus and ferry services for thousands of daily commuters is to be moved to Tsim Sha Tsui East, miles away. Why? To make a piazza for tourists. Never mind that a long expanse of the harbourfront is already dedicated to tourists via the Avenue of the Stars.

Objections on the part of Hong Kong people to restrictions on access to Star Ferry services are met with the "It's the economy, stupid" argument. Whatever the Tourism Commission rightly or wrongly feels will appeal to tourists takes precedence over the interests of Hong Kong citizens. Ms Chung puts it that because the bus terminus has been extensively altered it has no heritage value. This completely ignores the convenience and sentiments of local people. Why has the commission taken over town planning to override our interests and pander to tourists?

Perhaps the government's majority shareholding in the MTR, a much more expensive and stressful form of transport, is behind the push to marginalise the ferry service? Whatever, local people are once again the losers.

Candy Tam, Wan Chai


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*尖沙咀20分鐘行去中環 *
2009年07月10日



























【本報訊】市民日後有機會由尖沙咀步行至中環！現時在尖沙咀天星碼頭旁的巴士總站，政府計劃發展為露天廣場，並會是未來新景點，旅遊事務署現正進行公開設計比賽，希望善用該幅坐擁維港海景的土地。據了解，其中一個參賽作品提出一個嶄新的構思，建議於尖沙咀露天廣場地底興建地下購物城，再配合全球首條過海行人隧道接駁至中環，市民及遊客只需步行十多二十分鐘，即可由尖沙咀直抵中環天星碼頭，新隧道可望成為香港的新地標，工程的建造費用估計約九十億元。

參照日本建地下街

按照新構思，尖沙咀露天廣場地面會先進行綠化及美化工程，地底則會闢建三層地下購物城，遊客及市民沿着扶手電梯，即可到達全長一點三公里、闊二十米的過海行人隧道入口，然後在海底漫步至中環天星碼頭，中環天星碼頭另一端亦有地下購物城，可供遊客閒逛。

隧道內會參照日本地下商店街，闢設特色的小商店，售賣本港特色手工藝品、紀念品、餐飲及小食等，令遊客可稍事休息。消息人士表示，過海行人隧道會有足夠的地方供消防車駛入，不會有消防安全問題。

消息人士透露，佔地約三層的地下購物城，會倣效歐洲的火車站，騰出部分面積作遊客服務中心及火車站博物館，介紹尖沙咀的歷史發展，並可闢設表演地方，提供活動及展覽的場地。消息人士又指，構思中的逾四十萬平方呎商業面積，帶來的租金收入，可補貼過海行人隧道的建造費，減少政府的財政承擔。

消息人士指出，該構思好處是建築物全部向下發展，絕對不會影響優美的維港景觀，更毋須填海，相信不會引起爭拗。


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Star Ferry terminus is more than just a bus stop for some admirers *
12 July 2009
South China Morning Post

There have been petitions, Facebook campaigns and even an appeal for the Tsim Sha Tsui Star Ferry bus terminus to be Unesco-listed.

But these calls have not influenced the government.

The terminus that has stood since the 1920s will now fade into history and be replaced by a piazza.

The plans mean the construction of a roundabout to divert all traffic away from the area and a new terminal will be built in Tsim Sha Tsui East, about 15 minutes away.

While plans have been in place to remove the terminal since 2002, with the government's decision two months ago to gazette the changes formally, there is now no going back.

Winifred Chung, for the tourism commissioner, has promised that the piazza, whose design will be decided by a competition, will offer a landscaped leisure space, seats and a venue for public activities.

Ms Chung has said the project will also preserve the existing Star Ferry Pier, the clock tower, the five flagpoles and graffiti by the "King of Kowloon", Tsang Tsou-choi.

However, many are not happy with this.

Nearly every week, Yip Tsz-ching, 41, brings her five-year-old son Chan Cheung-yin to the Tsim Sha Tsui Ferry Pier by bus. Living in Kwai Chung, she is always happy to make the 45-minute trip because of the reward at the end.

"I usually bring my son to take the ferry. It does not require much money, but it means so much to us. I know many kids who are my son's age who never take the ferry.

"In about half an hour, we can travel across the harbour to Central and back again. It is a very good entertainment for me and my son," Ms Yip said.

Her son agreed: "I like taking the ferry. I can see the harbour."

Ms Yip said there was already a piazza outside the Cultural Centre, so there was no need for one outside the Star Ferry.

"When I think of walking from the new bus station in Tsim Sha Tsui East, which takes me 15 minutes, under hot sun like today with my son, I am just not going to do it. It is a bit too much."

Many in Hong Kong of a similar age to Ms Yip would feel the same way, she said.

"It is just an affordable leisure activity for people from the lower classes like us.

"Taking the bus and ferry does not cost us much, but we can come here and feel the sea breeze."

Her husband Chan Shui-hing, 40, said he supported his wife in regards to the preservation of the bus terminus.

Concerned citizens have formed a group, Our Bus Terminal, to try to save it. Four of them even went to Hanoi in Vietnam in April to attend a Unesco forum, where they argued for the cultural significance of the terminus.

Leslie Chan Ka-long, 29, chairman of the concern group, said the new piazza was not going to be a properly integrated part of the city as the existing terminus is.

"The bus terminus, where it is now located, is actually at the centre of Hong Kong's transportation history," Mr Chan said.

"When the bus terminus is removed, the piazza will become another Golden Bauhinia Square, which only tourists will visit. They will come, take pictures, and leave by coach again.

"Now, the bus terminus is actually at the centre of Hong Kong's transportation history.

"The United Nations says conservation is everyday life. The train station is nearby and the ferry pier is right there," Mr Chan said. "People commute here from early morning to late at night. This is the real Hong Kong."

And then there is Star Ferry.

"Our projection shows that the daily patronage will drop 11 per cent once the bus terminal is moved," a company spokesman said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Opinion : Piazza will make congestion much worse in Tsim Sha Tsui *
15 July 2009
South China Morning Post

Johnny Leung, general manager of the Star Ferry. in his letter ("Piazza will not help Star Ferry", July 7), gives details of the company's 2005 traffic consultant's findings.

It predicts that the ferry service will suffer a drop in patronage of between eight and 11 per cent when the Tsim Sha Tsui ferry bus terminal is demolished in order to create a piazza for tourists.

Of course, even without an assessment, it is obvious that moving back the bus drop-off point to the front of the Cultural Centre will increase journey times. It will also make the connection less convenient.

What is more, not all bus routes will provide this service; those from Kowloon East will terminate at Wing On Plaza and passengers for the Star Ferry will have to take a shuttle bus or walk to the pier. This is in an area with no street-level crossings.

This will take more than 10 minutes, as every route entails navigating numerous steps and tunnels. With buses turning around against the flow and the extra shuttle buses in service there will be even more congestion on Salisbury Road.

Of course, the Tourism Commission is hoping that no one will ask for an estimate of the number of extra tour buses the piazza will attract.

However, a walk around Golden Bauhinia Square would suggest that these can be calculated by the dozen.

Already commuters waiting for a public bus at the New World stop further along Salisbury Road, across from Wing On Plaza, are left gasping for breath from the idling engines of the tour buses parked there every day. As this situation is a matter of public interest, Mr Leung should post the consultant's report on the Star Ferry website so that passengers have access to its content.

At the same time the Transport Department and Tourism Commission must give projections for the inevitable increase in tour buses in an area which is already exploited by an unsupervised tour- bus invasion.

This will be a piazza for tourists in their air-conditioned buses and a cause of inconvenience and pollution for locals.

Candy Tam, Wan Chai


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *enter * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Opinion : Why ruin vital transport link?*
17 July 2009
SCMP

As a regular visitor to Hong Kong, I am concerned over the proposed redevelopment of the Star Ferry bus terminal.

In the present global climate we need to promote co-ordinated, efficient public transport as much as possible, and the Star Ferry bus and ferry interchange is a perfect example of that. I find it simply unbelievable that plans are well advanced to break this vital link regularly used by residents and tourists alike. I question the commercial effect on the iconic Star Ferry if the bus terminal is moved, as those determined to use the ferry will be faced with a walk and, no doubt, the inevitable underpass steps to negotiate.

Many visitors find any degree of exertion in Hong Kong's humidity a challenge. This is another fact to consider when looking at the future of the Star Ferry as visitors must make up a substantial proportion of the company's income.

I also question the need to create yet another piazza in Hong Kong, especially if the transport links to and from the new facility are fragmented.

Surely it would make more sense to improve the facilities at the existing bus terminal in its present location and preserve the transport links for everyone.

Somehow I fear these decisions are being proposed by people who do not use public transport regularly and do not appreciate the importance of a streamlined and effort-free connection between transport modes.

All those involved in the decision-making process should think carefully about this.

Once the bus terminal has gone, it is unlikely ever to be replaced.

Donald J. MacRae, Elgin, Scotland


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Ribbon campaign to save terminus*
27 July 2009
The Standard

A red and green ribbon campaign has been launched to save the Tsim Sha Tsui Star Ferry bus terminus from being turned into a piazza.

The drive _ part of continuing efforts by activists to prevent the destruction of one of the city's landmarks _ is being led by activist group Our Bus Terminal.

It has collected more than 6,000 signatures against the government decision to move the terminus to Tsim Sha Tsui East, which is 700 meters away.

The existing terminus is to be converted into a piazza _ with a potential 10,000 square feet of commercial space _ an idea the activists vehemently oppose.

Group chairman Leslie Chan Ka-long and his five-member team distributed red and green ribbons to passers-by at the terminus yesterday _ red representing the buses and green the Star Ferry.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.vickycheng.org/dc/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Star Ferry terminus row hots up *
The Standard
Monday, August 03, 2009

Thirty protesters braved the heat to fight the government's plan to move the Star Ferry pier bus terminus to Tsim Sha Tsui East.

The group from Our Bus Terminal and Public Transportation Concern Alliance marched from Tsim Sha Tsui East to take the ferry across the harbor, ending in a walk to the SAR government headquarters.

The march was in response to a statement made by Secretary for Transport and Housing Eva Cheng Yu-wah when in 2006, as commissioner for tourism, she introduced the plans to replace the terminus with a piazza. 

Leslie Chang Ka-long, chairman of the group, quoted Cheng as saying: "It is a very enjoyable walk from the new bus terminus to the Star Ferry Pier." 

Chang said yesterday's march was to "let Cheng realize how enjoyable and convenient it really is to walk for 15 minutes in the heat."


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*TST bus terminus a historic part of Hong Kong's urban landscape *
5 August 2009
SCMP

The Antiquities and Monuments office has denied that the Tsim Sha Tsui Star ferry pier bus terminus has any historic value.

It has argued that the terminus is neither graded nor on the list of historic buildings and that it has gone through extensive alterations, in heritage terms it is of little value. I find these attitudes, particularly that of the Antiquities and Monuments Office disappointing. The first argument has a major flaw in its logic which is also reflected in the office's recent action.

Shouldn't buildings be assessed before they are considered historic? And the second argument displays an ignorance of local history. Transport operations at the terminus have gone through repeated changes over the past 120 years as urban life has been transformed.

The area where the terminus now stands is the starting point of the development of Kowloon and the New Territories.

Traditional Chinese travelling distances are measured from the terminus. The terminus developed in tandem with the urban areas. With the growing popularity of motorised transport, the interchange was transformed in 1921 from a rickshaw to a bus terminus. After 1949, Hong Kong's population grew drastically as refugees fled from the mainland. The single-decker bus could no longer cope with public demand and, therefore, the terminus was altered again to take double-decker buses.

The history of the terminus, like that of Hong Kong, is a record of changes. Its alteration reflects the past that has formed the current city's landscape and tells us where we came from. Despite all the alterations that have taken place, the physical and functional integrity of the terminus and ferry pier as a land-sea interchange has survived intact.

According to the Transport Department, 45,000 passengers are using the Star Ferry Pier at Tsim Sha Tsui every day and many of them go in transit via the terminus. It is a precious part of Hong Kong's historic urban life. The antiquities office should undertake thorough research and give it the grading it deserves, before it is destroyed.

Edmond Chui, member, Our Bus Terminal Group


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*The people must win TST flagpole furore *
15 August 2009
South China Morning Post

Land is Hong Kong's most valuable commodity. Tight government control makes for some of the world's highest property prices and rents. Urban areas are crowded, leaving limited space for recreation and relaxation. It is therefore staggering that authorities' plans to turn the bus terminal adjacent to the Star Ferry piers in Tsim Sha Tsui into a public square are being affected by a tussle with one of our wealthiest property companies over the right to manage a tiny, but significant, portion.

Wharf Holdings, which owns the Star Ferry and properties such as Harbour City and Times Square, has been running company flags up five poles on the concrete patch for more than four decades. It signed an agreement with the government to do so; no time frame was specified in the deal. With redevelopment plans in mind, authorities approached the firm two years ago seeking to put a time limit on the agreement so it can get the land back. Wharf is reluctant to hand it over. This is an unhappy state of affairs. The legal position is best left to the courts. But the focus should be on what is most beneficial for the community. This piece of land, at a prime location in the heart of our city, should be public space for the benefit of everyone.

We have already seen what usually happens when public space is left in the hands of property developers. It often ends up being hidden away, made inaccessible or used for commercial purposes.

With land so precious, it is difficult to understand how the government allowed the farcical situation concerning the flagpoles to arise. Officials must take better care of our public space and ensure it is used for the full benefit of the community.

The flagpoles are part of Hong Kong's collective memory. Before mobile phones, they were the city's most popular meeting place. Like the nearby ferry piers, they are of historic importance. This must be taken into account when development plans are finalised.

If the sides cannot see eye to eye, the courts may have to determine management of this little part of Tsim Sha Tsui. But even if Wharf is correct, the developer should show that it is socially responsible - and return the site to the people.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tourism boss defends TST piazza plan *
17 August 2009
South China Morning Post

The tourism commissioner has defended the plan to turn the Tsim Sha Tsui Star Ferry bus terminus into a piazza, saying there would be a new bus stop nearby and the terminus had no heritage value anyway.

"There will be a new covered bus stop outside the Cultural Centre, which is about one minute away from the Star Ferry pier," Tourism Commissioner Margaret Fong Shun-man said.

"It will serve 11 of the 14 bus lines using the existing terminus. For passengers of the three other lines, they will be able to interchange for free at Tsim Sha Tsui East to the new bus stop."

Ms Fong also said there would be covered access from the new bus stop to the Star Ferry pier and the piazza plan was supported by the Yau Tsim Mong District Council.

The plan to demolish the public transport interchange and build the piazza to give the district extra appeal and boost tourism has met strong resistance.

Some critics say that it will take 15 minutes to walk from the Star Ferry to the new bus terminus at the former Wing On Place Garden in Tsim Sha Tsui East, which would also affect ferry patronage.

Activists also say the terminus, which has been there since the 1920s, is part of the city's collective memory and they have sought to make it a Unesco-listed site.

Ms Fong said the taxi stop would be moved to Salisbury Road, which would allow 16 taxis - five more than now - to queue.

She said the Antiquities and Monuments Office had said the bus terminus had no heritage value. "The piazza plan aims to offer a leisure space for performance, just like Covent Garden [in London]," Ms Fong said.

She rejected suggestions a shopping mall would be erected on the piazza and promised the existing Star Ferry Pier, the clock tower, the five flagpoles and graffiti by the "King of Kowloon" Tsang Tsou-choi would be preserved.

An old train carriage would be converted into a new visitor centre to reflect the fact that the piazza had been next to the railway station before it made way for the Cultural Centre.

Asked if there would be any bus stop pole or sign at the piazza to commemorate the bus terminal, Ms Fong did not rule out the possibility and said it depended on the design - to be announced early next year.

Leslie Chan Ka-long, chairman of concern group Our Bus Terminal, said the new transport arrangements would make traffic worse in the already busy Salisbury Road. "It's not feasible for the new bus stop to serve 11 routes in both directions. It will be very congested," Mr Chan said, adding that the group had studied traffic flows in the area.

"The westbound lane of Salisbury Road, which is already very busy, will be a lot worse if the taxi rank is moved there, too."

Although passengers on three of the bus lines could transfer for free to reach the pier, it would be inconvenient for them as they would need more time to complete their journeys, he said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Opinion : Tourists need bus interchange more than yet another piazza *
21 August 2009
SCMP

The tourism commissioner has claimed that the planned piazza on the current site of the Tsim Sha Tsui bus terminus will boost tourism ("Tourism boss defends TST piazza plan", August 17).

As a regular visitor to Hong Kong, I would argue that this will do nothing of the sort. Tsim Sha Tsui already has piazzas outside the Cultural Centre and at 1881 Heritage, the former Marine Police headquarters.

Additionally, Tsim Sha Tsui East Promenade and the Avenue of Stars are large harbourfront recreational areas for tourists where outdoor entertainment regularly takes place.

The planned Central harbourfront will have piazzas, Ngong Ping is currently being vandalised by the construction of a new piazza and no doubt West Kowloon Cultural District will also have a piazza. In fact, Hong Kong seems to have an obsession with using the building of piazzas as an excuse to replace anything that allegedly has no "heritage value".

Well, I can assure the commissioner that the bus terminus next to the Star Ferry does have a heritage value as far as this visitor is concerned. For many years, it has provided an extremely useful interchange for those of us travelling from Hong Kong Island, already inconvenienced by the relocation of the Central Star Ferry Pier. You can catch buses travelling up Nathan Road or to Hung Hom and to places beyond as an alternative to being entombed underground in an MTR carriage.

The Octopus card makes bus travel for tourists in Hong Kong extremely easy and, rather than encourage the demolition of this bus terminus, the Tourism Board would better serve tourists by promoting the bus routes that operate from this terminus to such attractions as Mong Kok street markets, the flower market, bird garden, Museum of History, Science Museum, Kowloon Walled City Park and Wong Tai Sin Temple.

I doubt very much whether this development would attract a single additional tourist. The piazza is neither wanted nor needed even if it does include an old train carriage as a visitor centre, presumably in a similar vein to the old tram cabin which poses as a visitor centre at, yes, you guessed, the Peak piazza.

Ian Boyce, Southampton, England


----------



## quanghuynhchung (Jan 25, 2009)

Tsim Sha Tsui is like one of my favorite area in Hong Kong too!!!!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

TST serve like a *tourist district*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Star Ferry and MTR see drop in ratings Commuters happiest with feeder buses *
4 September 2009
South China Morning Post

Commuters' satisfaction rate with MTR urban lines and the Star Ferry have dropped more than 10 per cent in the past two years, according to a recent survey.

But the MTR still ranked second among nine transport operators, as commuters embraced the service on routes of the former Kowloon-Canton Railway network, now part of the MTR Corp.

The Democratic Alliance for the Betterment and Progress of Hong Kong interviewed 1,421 commuters last month for their views on the nine major transport providers.

The MTR's feeder bus system topped the list.

The Star Ferry dropped to sixth place, while New World First Ferry Services remained at the bottom of the list for a second year.

The party's deputy transport spokesman Chan Hok-fung said commuters complained about First Ferry's poor hygiene, comfort levels and high fares.

"Ninety per cent of our respondents said they only take First ferries because they have no other choice," the Central and Western district councillor said.

"That shows how monopolies can lead to substandard services."

Ferries are the only transport option for outlying island residents.

As for the Star Ferry, Chan believed moving its Central pier to the outlying island pier was the reason for its low score.

The survey found convenience was the main factor when it came to choosing a transport system.

One third of respondents said they chose a particular mode of transport because they had no other options, while 13.5 per cent said their choice was based on cost.

The MTR feeder bus system was deemed the most satisfactory transport option because of its convenience and because some of the buses are free.

But the MTR - despite being the second-most popular - dropped about 10 points from the last survey because commuters are unhappy with both transit arrangements and the fare structure for the new Kowloon Southern Link.

"As Hung Hom is now the terminal station for West Rail and not East Rail; East Rail passengers who wish to cross the harbour must switch trains in Hung Hom, travel one stop and then walk a long way before they can reach the urban lines," Chan said.

He urged the MTR to consider adopting a 3+1 model, meaning one of every four East Rail trains would stop at Tsim Sha Tsui East station instead of Hung Hom.

The MTR Corp said that model - now in practice on the Tsueng Kwan O Lohas Park extension - was not feasible for East Rail and West Rail for technical and operational reasons.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://www.fotop.net/benwong


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/accl/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Kwt22 * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Campaign to keep bus terminal goes up a gear*
29 March 2010
SCMP

The Tsim Sha Tsui bus terminal is considered by many to be an ugly, messy blight on the landscape of no historic value. The government believes the public would be better served with a piazza in its place.

Leslie Chan Ka-long, 30, and thousands of members of the Our Bus Terminal group are aware of those views but they do not agree. They also know they lack the support of professionals normally outspoken in the area of heritage preservation.

Yet their campaign is gaining momentum.

A Facebook group set up to represent their views now boasts 8,000 members, seemingly swelled as heritage preservation moves into mainstream consciousness - as witnessed by the large protest against the proposed high-speed railway link to Guangzhou.

"This is very good news as we know many regular people are behind our cause," Chan said.

The campaign to protect the Tsim Sha Tsui Star Ferry bus terminus is set to escalate after conservationists' success last week in preserving Wing Lee Street in Central.

Chan - well connected with the Central and Western Concern Group that lobbied persistently for the preservation of the street for years - said they were excited but nervous when the Urban Renewal Authority offered to preserve all 12 buildings there.

Our Bus Terminal is lining up with other young activists, including Green Sense and those who protested against the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong express rail link last year, to launch another round of protests. Chan said they were also lobbying lawmakers and political parties.

The group has surveyed users of the bus terminal to discover how well they know its history and whether they are aware the government wants to turn it into a piazza.

Roy Tam, of Green Sense, said: "We support the bus terminal campaign because the bus terminal is functioning well and has great historic value to Hong Kong. We are unconvinced it should be demolished."

A series of guided bus tours, travelling between different places in Kowloon and the terminus, will be organised over Easter to underline its importance to the public.

The government wants the terminus, which has stood since the 1920s, to be replaced by a piazza. An open design competition is under way, with results to be announced in the next two months. Officials have stressed that most of the 14 bus routes using the terminus will not be cancelled but will stop at a new terminal outside the Cultural Centre.

The Antiquities and Monument Office has said the terminus has no heritage value.

However, Chan believes that the government should respect the land use, and the people's right to use public space. "If this place is turned into a piazza, only tourists, the rich and the middle class can afford to enjoy it."

He said moving the terminus might also affect ferry passengers and jeopardise ferry business.

The terminus, the Star Ferry pier and Kowloon railway station have connected Tsim Sha Tsui with the rest of Hong Kong and Guangzhou since the early 1920s. The pier and bus terminus continue to function as a transport hub, bringing passengers to the Star Ferry despite demolition of the railway station."We are not arguing on the historic value of the terminus' physical structure, we are talking about land use and the people's right to use space. The United Nations calls this kind of land use historical urban landscape and it should be preserved," Chan said.

Under the UN's Hanoi Declaration announced last April, historical urban landscapes are a fundamental and integral part of the environment of communities who live within them or who have association with them. All policies relating to and affecting historic urban landscapes should respect the lifestyle of the community living and working within them.

Chan also said heritage in Kowloon was severely neglected. "Most of the places that we fought to keep, such as Queen's Pier, Central Police Station and Wing Lee Street, are on Hong Kong Island. This terminus forms a key part of people's life in Kowloon. Many historic events, including the 1967 riots, started at this terminus."

The group's campaign started in 2008 after news of the piazza plan broke, with a petition at the time drawing support from 5,000. They have also tried to get the terminus listed as a Unesco-listed site. But they failed to get support from professionals, with surveyors, architects and planners all ignoring their calls so far. Chan said a few lawmakers had now expressed their support."I know there is increasing speculation the terminus will be the next battleground but I do not really like this suggestion," he said. "It suggests we are a bunch of people looking for confrontation. We are not. We are reasonable people and we hope the government will listen to us. Anyway, it is good to see that we are finally getting some momentum now."


----------

